# Smith and Morehouse ice fishing access?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

So I want to S&M this ice season and I know the road isn't plowed. 

Do snowmobiles go up the road? I only ask as I am thinking of heading up on my skins and skis and wanted to see if there would be a trail broken out for me or if I should plan on route finding myself. 

How is the parking too?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Try the search function.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13549


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

well, the road is plowed to smith and morehouse creek then its a couple of miles up to the pond. given the pressure and the incredibly poor fishing there this summer, i would pass on the ice fishing at S&M.heck, i pass on ice fishing S&M every year cause its just plain crappy. you might catch a few 10 inch leftovers for a days fishing but thats about it. bout the only good thing on S&M in the winter is drag racing snowmobiles one end to the other before you head up to mud flat for some more serious mobiling. i have a cabin up there and i dont waste my time ice fishing the pond.... it is very scenic if you want to take a pic or two of you sitting about an icehole catching nothing. and due to lots of mobiles, its an easy hike.


----------

